# Chicken broth VS chicken boullion?



## JohnU (Apr 1, 2006)

I generate lots of chicken broth to keep on hand but must purchase bullion cubes. Read a receipe today which mentioned both but was not certain if they were interchangable.


----------



## Hopz (Apr 1, 2006)

Difficult to make cubes out of broth...
(sorry, it is April Fools Day)
Yes, I would interchange them easily. The cubes would also carry more salt, but it is easy to tell if you need it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 1, 2006)

I try not to use bouillion cubes anymore because of the high salt content.  Plus, I find that some brands have a slight "chemical" aftertaste.

As far as the difference, the cube is highly concentrated.  If the recipe tells you to dissolve it in, say, a cup of water before using it in the recipe, I don't see why you couldn't use an equal amount of chicken broth.  The end result just might need a little extra seasoning.


----------



## Constance (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't like the boullion cubes...I think they taste nasty. I prefer a jarred chicken base product or canned broth instead, usually the latter. The quality of both of these products varies greatly. Of those available in my area, I prefer Swanson's (low fat). I can buy 8-packs at Sam's for a very reasonable price. 
I do make a lot of my own, and freeze it in ziplocks for soups, but the canned is so convenient for other things.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 2, 2006)

JohnU said:
			
		

> I generate lots of chicken broth to keep on hand but must purchase bullion cubes. Read a receipe today which mentioned both but was not certain if they were interchangable.


 
Don't know what your recipe said where it mentioned both .... sometimes both are used in a recipe to fortify the flavor without increasing the liquid content which would require an additional long slow reduction (generally something like x amount of broth + x bullion cubes). If your recipe was an either/or - it should explain how to adjust to use one or the other.

Generally (read the package instructions for details) 1 bullion cube + 8 oz boiling water = 1 cup canned broth. So, in this case, yes they are interchangeable. You will just need to adjust the liquid content. For example, if a recipe calls for 3 bullion cubes and 6 cups of water - you could use 3 cups of broth and 3 cups of water.

I prefer using a paste base - but if I'm going to use bullion cubes I prefer the Herb-Ox low sodium, no MSG, variety.


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 2, 2006)

I can definitely taste the difference between cubes and broth.  I use broth if I need a large amount, but I can't live without the granules.  I sprinkle it on veggies and in sauces rather than use it as broth though.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2006)

I, too, have found the granules and cubes to be too salty and not true tasting.

I now use bases.  A base, such as chicken or beef base, is a thick paste that is a highly concentrated stock.  A teaspoon of base and 8 ounces of water make a cup of stock.

I sometimes use a bit if base to enhance the flavor of soups or stews.


----------



## Claire (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't care for the cubes, but have a couple of brands I like for when I have none in the freezer.  One is a paste, one is granular.  Often when cooking something that needs salt, I'll use the powdered one instead of salt to give a sauce or soup a richer flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 10, 2006)

I have long since switched from cubes to bases - chicken base, vegetable base, beef base and finding others.

However - for that first meal after a week of the flu (high temperature, not eating, feels like you're walking on a trampoline when you finally get up, etc., etc.) I want those dried Lipton noodes in a box with that little clump of "stuff" that has to melt - there's just nothing better and that's about all the energy I have to get that cooked.  Of course, I do have to add extra noodles!


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, Kitchen Elf, you're a person after my own heart.  When I have a cold, nothing will do but a big cup (or ten) of Lipton's noodle soup.  It has always annoyed me that they don't sell just the broth part.  For me it is the ultimate comfort food.


----------



## jap1148 (Apr 13, 2006)

I vote for the soup bases too- much nicer flavor.  I add a bit to my extra chicken stock if I find it isn't rich enough for my taste- then freeze it and it's ready for my next "creation".


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2006)

Personally, I can't recall ever using any of the cubes or granules.....I know I don't have any in my cabinet. However, I use Chicken Broth a lot.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 13, 2006)

"To use stock is always better.  But if you make the dish well you will still get a very good result even if you use water instead.  For an even better result, you can do what I do when I cook at home without a stock: I use bouillon cubes.  This will be shocking to many people, but the bouillon cubes that are sold under brand name Knorr, which come from Switzerland, are excellent (there may be other good brands); they are very valuable to the cook at home who has not much time.  They are not as good as a real stock, but they are better than plain water. They make a good dish even better, as long as they are used with restraint."

Was amazed when I read that a number of years ago.

The author of that statement was Andre Soltner in "The Lutece Cookbook".

(Lutece was for many years one of the premier restaurants in NYC.  We took mil and sil there once, for a very special occasion, and believe it deserved its reputation, at least IMHO.)

Love making stock, and find chicken stock easy to make.

But like most people, we are busy and do rely upon short cuts.

Often use canned chicken broth/stock.

And prefer the chicken base to the cubes.

But heck, if the cubes are fine for Andre Soltner, who am I to argue?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2006)

Both have their place.  If I'm camping, then it's boullion cubes.  If I'm at home, I prefer home-made chicken broth.  If I'm using canned, then I use either Butterball or College House brands.  If I'm using a soup base, then it's going to be... aww rats.  I can;t remember the name that I like.  Something like Herrington Farms. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sandyj (Apr 21, 2006)

Good thread....

What are some examples of good pastes you can buy?

I also prefer to make my own broths, but often use Swanson to save time.
I've also keep the Goya boullions on hand in a pinch and also like the Knorr products. Anyone familiar with the Goya brand boullion?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> ...Anyone familiar with the Goya brand boullion?


 
I know the brand and use it regularly.  I have never used their bouillion.

I keep small tubs of chicken and beef bases in the fridge.  It's similar to bouillion but not as dry.  It's a paste and has less salt in it than most cubes/granules.  I currently have Minor's on hand.  I have also used Penzey's.


----------



## philso (Apr 22, 2006)

*homemade chicken buillion*

johnu - if you generate lots of broth anyway, you may want to try what i do, about once a year, usually in the winter. i get a huge stock pot, stuff it with chicken backs, necks, and sundry bones which come quite cheap, boil it up for about an hour or so, and strain. then i reduce it till, well, quite a bit, until the color becomes rather dark. the more you reduce it, the better. this produces a quite rubbery gelatin, which i cut into cubes, toss into a zip lock bag, and toss into the freezer. over the succeeding months, it becomes freeze dried, as the water content moves to the outside of the cubes and becomes frost, which you can shake off. this keeps me in chicken bullion(?) for a year or more. it's as convenient as any commercial product, tastier, and doesn't have any salt, msg, or other "flavor enhancers". a little project for a rainy morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as an little addenda: i sometimes (when i have the freezer space) keep 1 or more large zip lock bags into which i throw my onion skins, carrot ends and skins, celery leaves and ends, mushroom stems and the occasional piece of tomato. when enough are accumulated, they go into my next stock reduction project.
   thinking about it, the above stock gets "quite dark" chiefly due to the onion peels, etc.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 24, 2006)

I have Minor's and Penzey's base, too. I like Minor's better,a ctually. Penzey's seems really sweet to me.

Goya has MSG in it, I am pretty sure. I often use a pinch of Goya seasoning (for the MSG), but have not used their boullion cubes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 24, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Both have their place. If I'm camping, then it's boullion cubes. If I'm at home, I prefer home-made chicken broth. If I'm using canned, then I use either Butterball or College House brands. If I'm using a soup base, then it's going to be... aww rats. I can;t remember the name that I like. Something like Herrington Farms.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
That should have read - Orington Farms Chicken Base.  They also have other soup bases as well.  Look them up on their website.  They make a quality product.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

